# N Scale Lighted Caboose?



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Do they make these or is there a mod somewhere to customize and run off the track power?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Might be some on the market, but us HO guys do it
ourselves. You have to replace the plastic wheels with
metal, add wipers to the axles or back of the wheels
for power pickup. Then if you use LEDs you'd need
a diode and resistor. You'd have to be neat to 
get it all in the shell.

You'd also want to install 'glass' in the windows.

Don


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Lighting a caboose*



89Suburban said:


> Do they make these or is there a mod somewhere to customize and run off the track power?


89Suburban;

I don't know of a model caboose that comes lighted. That doesn't necessarily mean there's no such thing however. I can be wrong. Just ask my wife. She keeps a "dumb husband list." :smilie_auslachen:
The only factory-lighted caboose I can remember (vaguely) was an O gage tinplate item. 
To add lighting to a caboose, I recommend using LEDs and battery power. With a magnetic reed switch to turn the lights on when you want to. The reed switch should be on the floor of the car. The magnet, painted flat black, can be stuck under the switch. It would look like a storage locker or other under car detail. Another way of switching the lights on would be to make a smoke jack from brass tubing. Rotating the smoke jack a bit would move a cam inside the car so that the cam operates a Micro-switch.
Battery power means no hassle with making, adjusting, cleaning wipers, no drag from the wipers, or having the lights turn off when the train stops, and only on when it's moving.
Tiny 3 volt disc batteries used in watches and other electronic gadgets would work. Home depot sells them.

good luck, please post a photo of your lighted caboose:thumbsup:

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

A place to start for the battery operated lights would be those "tea lights' they sell at dollar stores.

You may find other lighting uses for those as well. I really liked the magnetic switch idea. Saves you from having a switch protrude from your caboose.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Tea lights?*



rkenney said:


> A place to start for the battery operated lights would be those "tea lights' they sell at dollar stores.
> 
> You may find other lighting uses for those as well. I really liked the magnetic switch idea. Saves you from having a switch protrude from your caboose.:smilie_daumenpos:


rkenney;

I have not heard of "tea lights". Can you tell me what they are? A photo would be great.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

traction fan said:


> rkenney;
> 
> I have not heard of "tea lights". Can you tell me what they are? A photo would be great.
> 
> Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


Tea lights old and new. don't ask me why they call them tea lights. The one on the left is only good for a put put boat the one on the right contains the LED, battery and a switch.









A little modification would be required to get it in an N caboose. Probably easier with HO. I use them for O27. Suitable for all kinds of structures. The white cover can be used as a base for a trackside signal ((O) Fill it with clay for weight and to afix the signal.

















This particular light is blue, red, then green. Suitable for Halloween. Some flicker gently like a candle or kerosene lantern. Certainly no reason you can't add your own LED.

You can usually find them at one of the Dollar stores (6 for a buck).


----------

